# lowa Tibet or renegade gtx?



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with either of these boots? I've read the Tibets are too stiff to stalk in but I want a little more boot than the renegades.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Try here.... http://utahwildlife.net/forum/19-general-hunting-hunting-gear/


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

i have the renegade now its a good boot for summer use its not waterproof like the tibet is, or does it have the stiff sole for backpacking as the tibet does. the renegade is a comfortable boot i no complaints about its wear. i owned the ranger's similar to the tibets it was made for backpacking with the stiff sole i wouldn't worry about not being able to walk quietly in the boots. if you plan on backpacking with any weight the tibet is a better choice for this. at first with the stiff soles it is a different feeling while walking around in them. something you get a costumed to while wearing them,
i had to replace all my boots because. my feet got larger something that happens with age, and i never got around to replacing the rangers.


----------

